# Refund of rent paid in advance



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Where such a clause exists in the tenancy agreement, has anyone on here ever had any joy actually getting back the remaining rent paid in advance in one cheque when moving out of an apartment before the end of the contract?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

asharma0001 said:


> Where such a clause exists in the tenancy agreement, has anyone on here ever had any joy actually getting back the remaining rent paid in advance in one cheque when moving out of an apartment before the end of the contract?


Am aware of a few tenants who received refund of balance of rent. They all gave 3months notice and received security deposits back.

Know of 1 tenant who is still struggling to get refund after giving 2months notice to break contract deposit still not received by himself


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

mariot said:


> Am aware of a few tenants who received refund of balance of rent. They all gave 3months notice and received security deposits back.
> 
> Know of 1 tenant who is still struggling to get refund after giving 2months notice to break contract deposit still not received by himself


Oh ok, that's interesting to hear. 

Despite the fact that my contract states I should get balance and deposit back, I really don't fancy my chances. 2 month notice + 1 month penalty for breaking lease, with balance being refunded allegedly. 

Toying with the idea of moving out of Downtown and trying to get an idea of how others have fared when breaking a lease before its natural end.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

asharma0001 said:


> Where such a clause exists in the tenancy agreement, has anyone on here ever had any joy actually getting back the remaining rent paid in advance in one cheque when moving out of an apartment before the end of the contract?


If I know correctly, the deduction will be of 2 months rent when you are moving before the end of the contract. Thus, you should get the amount with 2 months rent deducted. You can check out RERA website, they might have some information on the same.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

asharma0001 said:


> Oh ok, that's interesting to hear.
> 
> Despite the fact that my contract states I should get balance and deposit back, I really don't fancy my chances. 2 month notice + 1 month penalty for breaking lease, with balance being refunded allegedly.
> 
> Toying with the idea of moving out of Downtown and trying to get an idea of how others have fared when breaking a lease before its natural end.


Is your contract registered with ejari in place? Contact rera directly if you're concerned am sure they'll set your mind at ease


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sunder said:


> If I know correctly, the deduction will be of 2 months rent when you are moving before the end of the contract. Thus, you should get the amount with 2 months rent deducted. You can check out RERA website, they might have some information on the same.


My contract says 2 months' notice with 1 month's penalty.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

mariot said:


> Is your contract registered with ejari in place? Contact rera directly if you're concerned am sure they'll set your mind at ease


Yes, Ejari all done. This is actually my 2nd year in the apartment. I'll have a think and see how it goes I guess. Time for the market to move away from this one cheque nonsense.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

asharma0001 said:


> Yes, Ejari all done. This is actually my 2nd year in the apartment. I'll have a think and see how it goes I guess. Time for the market to move away from this one cheque nonsense.


Not everywhere is a one cheque arrangement - there are many accepting up to four per year.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

I know! I'm stuck with mine though. Never again!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

It is unfortunate that people look at the 'savings' that can be achieved going the one cheque route rather than spreading the payments through the year.

Often it's the new arrivals that get suckered into this arrangement - those that are in long-term employment though can often stand the initial outlay and save a few thousand, but really the difference is often only a small percentage.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> It is unfortunate that people look at the 'savings' that can be achieved going the one cheque route rather than spreading the payments through the year.
> 
> Often it's the new arrivals that get suckered into this arrangement - those that are in long-term employment though can often stand the initial outlay and save a few thousand, but really the difference is often only a small percentage.


Was never a cost thing for me,was just told that's what the landlord wanted and no negotiation. Same again at renewal. It's definitely not worth the amount of issues that it brings; try getting anything done when the money's already banked. I don't think it should even be allowed to be an option to be fair as it's more often than not used for the wrong reasons.


----------

